# المخاطر البيولوجية (الحيوية)



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 مايو 2010)

المخاطر البيولوجية (الحيوية)​وسنوضح هنا طبيعة المخاطر الحيوية من وجهة نظر السلامة المهنية بشكل مبسط ولن نتوسع بها من باب التخصص الطبي، حيث قد يعتقد البعض أن الملوث الحيوي الأساسي صادر عن العمل الطبي فقط ولكن بالحقيقة أنه هناك مصادر أخرى للتلوث. فالفيروسات والجراثيم التي يمكن أن تنتقل من خلال:

1- العدوى من المرضى والأدوات الملوثة
2- الطعام الملوث
3- المكان الملوث

​مخاطر العمل الطبي​
التعرض للمخلفات والمواد الطبية قد ينتج عنه أمراض وجروح خطيرة وذلك لوجود عدة مخاطر تؤدي إلى ذلك منها:

1- وجود ميكروبات شديدة العدوى وفتاكة وهو يدخل في باب المخاطر الحيوية ( البيولوجية)
2- وجود مواد شديدة السمية للخلايا البشرية تسبب موتها أو طفرات لها وأدوية وكيماويات خطرة وهو يدخل في باب المخاطر الكيميائية
3- وجود مواد مشعة مهلكة وهو يدخل في باب المخاطر الفيزيائية (الإشعاع)
4- مواد حادة وقاطعة للأنسجة البشرية وهو يدخل في باب مخاطر العدة والأدوات

يتعرض العاملين في مجال العمل الطبي للمخاطر البيولوجية بطريقتين أساسيتين:

1- وخز البر والأدوات الحادة الملوثة:
ونحن لا ندرس هنا تأثير هذه الأدوات الطبية كالجروح والإصابات العادية وإنما كون أنه تعتبر معظم الإصابات المرضية من جراء رمي الإبر والحقن في أكياس القمامة السوداء وهنا لا بد من تطبيق نظام التصنيف للمخلفات الطبية والغير طبية حيث تقسم النفايات كآلاتي:
- النفايات العامة مثل بقايا الطعام ، الأوراق، علب البلاستيك، علب المشروبات الغازية، مناديل ورقية أو أي شي مماثل غير ملوث بمخلفات المرضى ، تجمع وتوضع في أكياس خاصة بها.
- النفايات الطبية أو مخلفات المرضى الناتجة من العناية بهم من الأقسام المختلفة كصالات العمليات وحجرات الإنعاش وأقسام المستشفى التخصصية ومعامل التحاليل بكافة أنواعها، توضع في أكياس خاصة بها ويتم تجميعها والتعامل معها بحذر شديد.
- المواد والمخلفات الحادة كالإبر والحقن والمشارط والزجاج المكسور في الحالتين ملوث وغير ملوث توضع في صناديق وليس أكياس .
3-  العدوى المباشرة عن طريق التنفس: وهذا قليل الحدوث لكن مع ذلك يتوجب على الطاقم الطبي ارتداء القفازات والكمامات عند التعامل مع المرضى.
ولزيادة المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع من الوجه الطبية يمكن الرجوع إلى موقع النادي الليبي للمخلفات الطبية على الرابط 
http://www.libyanmedicalwaste.com/index.html​ 
مخاطر العمل العادي​
يمكن أن يتعرض العامل للتلوث من خلال :

1- الوخز والجروح من أدوات العمل الحادة التي عادة ما تكون ملوثة

2- الأكل في أماكن ملوثة أو تناول الطعام بأيدي ملوثة

3- العدوى في الحمامات والمغاسل من عامل مريض استعملها ولم يتم تنظيفها بشكل جيد

4-  التلوث من مصادر المياه والخزانات غير النظيفة المستعملة للشرب أو التنظيف

مخاطر الأعمال الأخرى (أعمال خاصة)​ عمال التنظيفات:
يتعامل عمال التنظيفات مع أكياس القمامة والفضلات مما يسهل عملية إصابتهم جرثومياً بالإضافة إلى إمكانية إصابتهم بالجروح الملوثة نتيجة وجود بقايا الزجاج والأدوات الحادة في القمامة مما يجعل المجتمع ككل مدعو لحمايتهم بعد وضع الزجاج المكسور والأدوات الحادة ضمن كيس القمامة إلا بعد لف تلك المواد بشكل يمنع الجروح

عمال محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي:
تعالج مياه الصرف الصحي بطرق عديدة منها :
- الفيزيائية: مثل الترسب بفعل الجاذبية أو التطييش بضخ الغازات داخل هذه المياه أو التصفية عبر شبك القضبان المبسطة أو غير ذلك 
- المعالجة الكيماوية: بإضافة بعض المواد للوصول إلى درجة حموضة معينة، أو المساعدة في الترسيب أو لعمل تعقيم أو تخثير أو غايات أخرى.
- البيولوجية: حيث تصمم مفاعلات تعمل على تسريع عملية تحطيم الملوثات وتحويلها لصيغ أسهل وأبسط. وتعتمد هذه على إسراع عمل البكتيريا الهوائية واللاهوائية أو الاختيارية لتقطيع والخلاص من المركبات الملوثة. وقد تكون طرق المعالجة أولية "تقلل من احتمال التلوث العضوي" أو ثانوية " تقلل من كميات عناصر الفسفور والنيتروجين"، أو ثالثة "تشمل التقييم أو الفلترة الدقيقة".
 وتستعمل بشكل عام الطريقتين الأولى والثانية في محطات المعالجة في الوطن العربي.
وتتنوع المخاطر الحيوية في محطات المعالجة:
1- جراثيم وفيروسات تنتشر عبر الهواء


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على توضيح مثل هذا الموضوع.


----------



## safety113 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك لكن موقع النادي الليبي مغلق منذ فترة طويلة
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يونيو 2010)

*يرجى الاطلاع على المواضيع المثبتة*

الأخ فرقد
مشكور
ولكن هذه المحاضرة لي وهي موجودة في دورة السلامة المهنية المثبتة أعلى القسم
يرجى الاطلاع عليها
يبدو بأنك لم تدخل إليها


----------

